# Dye sub onto white screen print on black tshirt?



## CateyPaige (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I've got the printer and heat press for dye sub, but can I only print on light colored shirts?
I would like to be able to offer dark colors as well, like black, but I do not have a screen printer. 
So here's my next question: can I have my shirts sent off and have someone screen print the image I need IN WHITE ONLY and then when I get the shirt back, dye sub onto the white screen printed ink..? 
Will the heat affect the white that's been already been put onto the shirt? 
Will the white ink from the screen print take the dye sub onto it? 
If it does take, will it wash out in the washer? 
If anyone out there has tried this please get back to me. Thank you!


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Dye sub only works on 100% Polyester (hint the white ink isn't Polyester). Also, if you are already screen printing, how would it be cheaper to dye sub on top of that?

Basically, you need to come up with another business model. Buy a cutter and some vinyl or just out source it all to screen printing. There are also Plastisol transfers (you can still use your heat press).


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

There are some vinyls and flocks around that can be sublimated before pressing onto a dark garment. The downside is that you are loosing the soft hand that is the most unique factor of sublimation.


----------



## CateyPaige (Feb 3, 2017)

I know what's you're saying. My problem is that I have people that want to order just one shirt and I can't give them a dark shirt because I can't dye sub onto it. I don't have a big enough heat press to dye the entire front and back of the shirt either. So I wondered if I could get some else around to screen print just the white background of the images onto the shirt and dye sub onto them. I don't have a screen printer to do that myself. And it's not cheap to outsource all my shirts like that because the guy I'm talking to wants to charge 80$ to do only 1 shirt but only 10$ to do the white only. that's why I thought I'd save money by dye subbing onto the white background. At the moment I only have 6 tshirt colors I can dye sub onto and I'd like to offer more if there's a way around this. I don't necessarily have to use the screen print at all. I just want to be able to use my dye sub stuff on dark shirts somehow


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

CateyPaige said:


> I know what's you're saying. My problem is that I have people that want to order just one shirt and I can't give them a dark shirt because I can't dye sub onto it. I don't have a big enough heat press to dye the entire front and back of the shirt either. So I wondered if I could get some else around to screen print just the white background of the images onto the shirt and dye sub onto them. I don't have a screen printer to do that myself. And it's not cheap to outsource all my shirts like that because the guy I'm talking to wants to charge 80$ to do only 1 shirt but only 10$ to do the white only. that's why I thought I'd save money by dye subbing onto the white background. At the moment I only have 6 tshirt colors I can dye sub onto and I'd like to offer more if there's a way around this. I don't necessarily have to use the screen print at all. I just want to be able to use my dye sub stuff on dark shirts somehow


Dye sub isn't going to work on darks. There are other options, like ordering Plastisol transfers that you can heat press ad hoc, or you can try other transfers like 3G Opaque, but most people aren't happy with the feel of the latter.


----------



## CateyPaige (Feb 3, 2017)

What would I need to obtain to be able to use plastisol transfers? Is there a printer (plastisol or just in general) that will print on a transfer that i can take a heat press onto a t-shirt? Again, I don't have anything to do screen printing.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

If you are talking transfers, look into Stahls (https://www.stahls.com/home). You might have to purchase a bulk amount.

Otherwise, you are kinda stuck until you decide to purchased a larger printer/press to do all over printing (creating that dark tshirt look for dye sub garments).

Or don't offer printing on dark garments. We only offer black or dark ink on colored dye sublimated garments otherwise there will be a color shift (and obviously no white will print).

Good luck!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

_In theory Catey's original question isn't a million miles from current developments in Hybrid DTG. 

If someone could develop a screen printable polymer coating then there is no reason why a dye sub transfer couldn't be printed onto it. Wouldn't have the soft hand of traditional dye sub prints but it would be massively cheaper than getting a DTG or Hybrid DTG setup running.

Much easier and quicker to apply an inkjet transfer to a white mask with a heatpress than going through the process of moving platens from screen press to dtg printer.

Shame it doesn't exist.
_


----------



## Garment (Mar 17, 2017)

I thought this shirt was so witty is that when printing with dye sublimation you are taught that you must print on white, 100% polyester. This shirt was a teal blend and the print was vibrant and fantastic.


----------

